# NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST)



## Kunlun

*April 26, 2005 - 7:30PM (EST)*

*Philadelphia 76ers** @ Detroit Pistons*
















*@ The Palace of Auburn Hills, Auburn Hill, Michigan*

*Your Philadelphia 76ers...*
*Starting Lineup:*

 Iverson #3 - Iguodala #9 - Dalembert #1 - Webber #4 - Korver #26
*Bench Squad*
      
Jackson - McKie - Salmons - Rogers - Green - Ollie - Davis
*Coach O'Brien*




























*The Detroit Pistons...*
*Starting Lineup:*

Billups #1 - Hamilton #32 – B. Wallace #3 – R. Wallace #36 - Prince #22
*Bench Squad*
      
McDyess - Ham - Hunter - Campbell - Milicic - Dupree - Arroyo
*Coach Brown*


















*Playoff Series:* Pistons lead series 1-0.

*Regular Season Series:* Detroit won 3-1.​


----------



## Coatesvillain

Tuesday's game is a game where we're going to have to make atleast one change. The difference in the last game was Detroit's energy off the bench. To start the second quarter, the Pistons came out with Carlos Arroyo and Antonio McDyess, in that stint Arroyo had three assists and calmed the Pistons down, and McDyess scored 9 points and pulled 4 rebounds.

That span coincided with a 25-8 run by the Pistons. The punch those two players brought to the Pistons allowed their starters to come back in and take that momentum from there. We got nothing from our bench, a good reason might be because we're playing Marc Jackson, Rodney Rogers, and Aaron McKie our major minutes.

In that same quarter the Sixers reserves did this:
Marc Jackson - 2 points (0-1 FGM-A, 2-2 FTM-A), steal, TO, PF
Aaron McKie - No stats
John Salmons - No stats
Willie Green - 2 points (2-3 FTM-A)

You seriously can't win games being out performed off the bench that badly in any span, to show how bad it was yesterday for our bench only Willie Green and John Salmons had a positive +/- at 3.

When the reserves for the Pistons came in, cleaned up the mess and set the table, the starters came in during the third and they ate. McDyess had the chance to rest while Wallace was exposing how bad a defender Dalembert is in space, and then they brought McDyess in at the end of the third and gave him a matchup. McDyess had a +/- of 24 when he was on the court, in the 20 minutes he played. That's just insane.

The Sixers are going to need to play people who bring positive things to the floor, and one of those has to be Willie Green, and none of that 8 minutes stuff either, he needs 10-15 minutes. He provides an ability that only a few players on this team possess and that's the ability to create his own offense, and in games like this it proves that that's something we need.

Another thing that would really help is for Marc Jackson to stop taking the ball up so soft. And also maybe passing the ball out of the post.


----------



## Kunlun

This game we're really going to need our bench to perform well. We saw what the Detroit bench did to us last game. I'm expecting more playing time for Willie Green, he can really score well when given meaningful minutes. Also, unless he catches fire, Korver will probably play less due to his ineffectiveness last game. He hustles, but was not contributing much on the defensive end.

Our rebounding really needs help. Our players don't seem to like to box out much. Chris Webber, whom we consider our best rebounder had 3 rebounds in 38 minutes. That's not acceptable. The Pistons outrebounded us 48-35 for the game, we can't win we get killed on the boards like that. Marc Jackson, our notoriously bad rebounder had a lone rebound in 16 minutes, beautiful.

We lost focus the last game after the first quarter after the Pistons tightened up their defense. If we can maintain a high energy level like we had in the first quarter last game then I can see us winning this. 

*GO SIXERS!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*A GuranSHEED for game 2..*

Found this off the Pistons forum..



> Rasheed Wallace, who scored 29 points in Game 1, didn't flinch when asked about repeating the same mistake from a season ago. Yes, Wallace chimed in with another Guran-Sheed. "We will not lose Game 2," Wallace said.
> 
> He actually said it three times. It wasn't for effect or headlines. Not at all.
> 
> That's simply the kind of confidence that Wallace has in his teammates. He made the same promise last season after the Pistons let Game 1 of the Eastern Conference finals slip away in Indiana. The Pistons responded, winning Game 2 and ultimately the series.


LINK


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: A GuranSHEED for game 2..*

I was just coming over here to post this. I don't think his tone was as serious as it was last year against Indy. But nonetheless a guarantee is a guarantee. I don't even know if Philly would even take this serious. Stealing homecourt should be motivation enough.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: A GuranSHEED for game 2..*



CJ said:


> I was just coming over here to post this. I don't think his tone was as serious as it was last year against Indy. But nonetheless a guarantee is a guarantee. I don't even know if Philly would even take this serious. Stealing homecourt should be motivation enough.


Everytime I see a player making a guarantee, I more or less see it as him putting the pressure on himself to perform and relieving his teammates from the excess pressure. From everything I know these Sixers haven't even utilized the bulletin board to post anything such as this.

I'm just hoping they can come out and play a full game, if this little quote does that'd be enough for me.


----------



## Coatesvillain

> It is also clear that Kyle Korver is one of the weaker links in the 76ers' defense.
> 
> He was assigned primarily to Prince, who scored 23 points. He isn't quick enough to guard Hamilton or Billups.
> 
> The 76ers may explore different combinations, perhaps using Willie Green (Detroit Mercy), Kevin Ollie, Josh Davis or John Salmons.
> 
> "Every option is open to us without a doubt," 76ers coach Jim O'Brien said in a teleconference Sunday. "I'll play any combination of players."
> 
> If the 76ers can't figure out a way to slow the Pistons' offense down, it could be a quick series.
> 
> Without stops, the 76ers can't run. And, as O'Brien admitted, if they don't run, they won't win.
> 
> "We need to get out on the break and the only way for us to get out on the break is to defend at a higher level," he said. "If it becomes a grind-it-out, halfcourt game it's good for the Pistons. And to have the defending champs at their best does not bode well for their opponent."


LINK

Reading between the lines of O'Brien quotes can be pretty much useless, but from what he's saying he's going to change things up. 

A change that pretty much has to happen is, we should put Webber on Wallace for better or for worse, he struggles coming out hard on a guy on the perimeter, but he can't be any worse than Dalembert is in space. Korver needs to do a better job boxing out on the offensive boards, and Webber definitely needs to be a factor when it comes to rebounding as well.

Another change.. don't play Rodney Rogers.


----------



## Kunlun

Once again I will not be able to watch this game. I don't think I will getting a single Sixers game broadcasted here, at least from the first round.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

*Don't forget to bet on your Sixers! Just click here to place your wager.*​


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Just under two hours away from the game, which is crucial in the Sixers' hope to extend their season past the first round. With the game closing in we have to wonder what (if any) changes will be made?

Will we try and use Josh Davis because of his mobility, and his ability to stay on Rasheed Wallace in space? Will we see Willie Green used for his aggressiveness on offense? Will the Sixers focus more on defensive stops to get in transition?

Will the Sixers use more screens to free Korver?

Will Marc Jackson take the ball up strong to the basket, or even change hands making it harder for the shot to be blocked?

What should they do, what shouldn't they do? This is going to be an interesting game to say the least.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

I think this game will be closer and the bench will perform better. The only question mark for me is Korver. I think Prince is his worst possible matchup on both sides of the floor.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Talk about a dissapointment, I turn thinking the game was tipping off at 7:00 and see they have this pre-game live crap on. Then after that starts, I notice the thread title says 7:30. Haha.. tip-off will probably be at 7:40.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

O'Brien's talking right now, saying that Samuel Dalembert is going to start the game on Rasheed, with Webber on Ben. With the way Sammy struggled in space Vs Rasheed, I'm not sure if I like that, but the team really doesn't have a better option.

He's talking about moving the Pistons half court defense around, if the Sixers can't spring Iverson in the open court as often as they did in the first quarter of game one.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Rasheed gets the tip. Pistons go to Ben Wallace trying to attack Webber, but Ben loses the ball.

Webber has the ball at the top of the key, behind the back pass to Iguodala, off his hands. Korver with the rebound and he shoots the three it misses.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Korver gets a look from beyond the arc, pumps drives finds Iverson from the baseline and Iverson airballs. The Pistons take the rebound pushing the ball down the court, and Rip Hamilton finishes with a right handed lay-up. 2-0 Pistons.

Really sloppy play by the Sixers, the ball ends in Ben Wallace's hands he tries breaking the defense down on athe dribble puts up a shot and misses. Iguodala with the rebound he outlets it to Webber who nails a jumper from the elbow. 2-2 Sixers tie the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Sammy guarding sheed...I don't konw. 

In some respects, its good. Put a very good defender on him. But at the same time....its going to make sammy be out of the post more on D...he's at his best when he can be under the hoop and stop people from driving and be blocking shots.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Allen Iverson drives to the hole, and is fouled, not of the shooting variety. Rasheed's first foul.

The rims look to have lids on them, Iguodala misses the alley-oop, Dalembert takes it back goes for a hook that misses. Korver gets the long rebound and nails the three. 5-2 Sixers.

After several misses Rip gets the ball from Billups and shoots a five foot jumper from the left baseline. 5-4 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Sammy guarding sheed...I don't konw.
> 
> In some respects, its good. Put a very good defender on him. But at the same time....its going to make sammy be out of the post more on D...he's at his best when he can be under the hoop and stop people from driving and be blocking shots.


That's true, but on the other end, it's less of a mismatch having Webber on Ben than Dalembert on Sheed. Sammy's a bad defender on the perimeter though.

Dalembert is found and he hits the open jumper from the elbow. 7-4 Sixers.

Tayshaun Prince drives and is fouled by Dalembert, he hits both free throws. 7-6 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Iverson gets the ball, Billups slips, Iverson looks to take advantage, Billups recovers, Iverson beats him on a crossover dribble and finishes for two of his own. 9-6 Sixers.

Defensive three seconds called on the Sixers, Chauncey Billups hits the FT. 9-7 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

I'm telling you, so far this game has been pretty ugly, more point blank misses have happened in this game than I ever remember in the beginning of a game. We've had dunks, lay-ups, close range jumpers, and some open looks from three all just bounce off the rim on both sides.

The defense so far has been a lot better, and we've been better rebounding. Also Kyle Korver is moving more in the half court than he did last game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

After the time-out no substitutions were made.

Dribble hand-off between Wallace and Billups, Dalembert can't help because Wallace was in the corner for the three. Billups finishes with a lay-up. 9-9 tied up.

Andre Iguodala drives to the basket and makes an athletic move avoiding Ben Wallace, and finishing with a finger roll. 11-9 Sixers.

Ben Wallace travels, Sixers ball.

Iverson gets penetration and finishes with a lay-up. 13-9 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Rasheed hits a five footer from the left baseline on Dalembert. 13-11 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Pistons move the ball around in the half court, and Rip gets an open look and he drains the two pointer. 13-13 tied.

Antonio McDyess is in for Rasheed Wallace.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

After missing a lay-in attempt, Iverson is burned on defense, as the Pistons find Billups from the elbow and he nails the jumper. 15-13 Pistons.

Webber slams the ball with authority. 15-15.

Iverson penetrates on the Pistons forcing the Piston to rotate towards him and he finds Dalembert who finishes with the rverse jam.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Ben Wallace pulls the rebound off a Billups rebound, but Webber steals the ball. C-Webb brings the ball down the floor and finds a cutting Iverson who finishes. 19-15 Sixers.

Iguodala is caught up on a screen near the basket, and Rip Hamilton nails an open three pointer. 19-18 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Chris Webber with the ball around 16 feet away from the basket with Wallace on him, Webber rises up and nails the jumper. 21-18 Sixers.

The Sixers are using Ben out in space much like the Pistons did to Sammy in game one, which is a great idea. Also Webber has forced Ben into four turnovers in the first quarter.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

the one thing I get really annoyed with about the sixers converage is how they give away the drive of the game, the call of the game, the dunk of the game, all those things in like, the first quarter of the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Tayshaun Prince picks up a foul on Korver.

Aaron McKie is in for Andre Iguodala.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Tayshaun Prince is isolated on Korver, and he takes him into the post, he goes left and lays the ball in, goaltending on Dalembert. 21-20 Sixers.

Iverson drives to the basket finds Dalembert who finishes with the slam. 23-20 Sixers.

Dalembert is fed again driving to the bakset, but he's fouled, and goes to miss both FTs. After a missed three by the Pistons the quarter ends with the Sixers up 23-20.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*



ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> the one thing I get really annoyed with about the sixers converage is how they give away the drive of the game, the call of the game, the dunk of the game, all those things in like, the first quarter of the game.


Yeah, but even more than that, I hate Marc Zumoff. Steve Mix is all right at times, but Zumoff is annoying as hell.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

With Arroyo on the floor, Iverson passes the ball to McKie who posts up Carlos and finishes with the lay-up. 25-20 Sixers.

Arroyo penetrates finds McDyess who nails the jumper. 25-22 Pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

I can't stand when the fans boo Webber. Good first quarter by the 76ers and Korver. He didn't amake a lot of shots, but at least he's shooting.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Iverson drives right past Hamilton, goes for the layup and misses, Dalembert doesn't as he picks up the rebound and finishes at the basket. 27-22 Sixers.

Ben Wallace gets the open jumper from around 17 feet, and misses. Sixers get the rebound Iverson takes the ball up the court, loses control of it, Carlos Arroyo forces the jump ball.

Pistons win the jump, as McDyess pulls down the rebound. Prince gets the ball against Korver, and drives right to his left and scores. 27-24 Sixers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Rip Hamilton pump fakes drawing McKie, he drives past and lays the ball in. 27-26 Sixers.

Allen Iverson bringing the ball up court, dips just inside the three point line and jacks up the shot and it's in. 29-26 Sixers.

And an official time-out is called.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

What's surprising about this game is the composure the Sixers have been playing with, especially in the half court. Iverson is playing a tremendous floor game so far.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Webber is in for Dalembert.

Iverson goes for the steal on a pass to Wallace, the ball goes to Billups and Chauncey nails the open three from the top of the key.

Pistons with the ball again after a non-call on the Sixers end, Billups has another open look but Andre recovers. McKie steals the ball, hits Iverson who lays the ball in. 31-29 Sixers!


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Thanks for the play, I can't believe it's not on TV.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Iverson was just fouled by Chauncey Billups, and he's set to go to the line.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Iverson hits the first, and the second. 33-29 Sixers. Iverson has scored the last six points.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Webber with only one board. Against a team like detroit, with Obie's system, they're not going to get any offensive rebounds unless Sam or Mark go crazy.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

McDyess gets the ball in the lowpost on Webber, he nails a turn around jumper. 33-31 Sixers.

Iverson drives down the lane zig-zagging in and out, shoots a short jumper and his shot is rejected by McDyess.

McDyess calling for the ball, this time Jackson is on him, and Dyess hits it. 33-33 tied up.

Defensive three seconds on Detroit, Iverson hits the technical FT. 34-33 Sixers.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Damn, we need Mark to hit shots.

Iverson hits the tech, should've let Korver shoot it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Iverson flops, and it looks like they're going to give him the charge, with the foul called on Rip Hamilton. With the refs disagreeing on the call, they're calling a jump ball.. and giving a double foul to Iverson and Rip.

Dalembert and Ben Wallace are jumping, and the Pistons won the toss.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

 What do power fowards have against us this year?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Hamilton takes McKie in the post, McKie plays some excellent defense he fouls, and Rip hits the jumper. Rip being the great FT shooter he is, cleans up at the line. 36-34 Pistons.

Iverson loses his handle at midcourt, and Chauncey Billups has it going for a lay-up and is fouled by McKie. He hits both FTs. 38-34 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

McDyess rises up and hits a shot just inside the three point line, 40-34 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

I wasn't saying this before the series, but I'm saying it now, we don't have anyone to match up with McDyess, he's looking pre-injury form out there with his explosion and his shooting, he's playing incredible.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Iverson drives to the lane, and his shot is blocked by McDyess.

With Iverson out of the picture, Billups shoots a three but comes up and misses, Dalembert fights for the rebound and it eventually goes out off of Hamilton.

Webber hits Iguodala who slams the ball home. 40-36 Sixers.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> I wasn't saying this before the series, but I'm saying it now, we don't have anyone to match up with McDyess, he's looking pre-injury form out there with his explosion and his shooting, he's playing incredible.


Well, the sixers made Donyell Marshall look like Dirk Nowiztki, so don't be surprised.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Dalembert reaches in stealing the ball from Arroyo, he tries an outlet but it's hit by Hamilton, Iguodala secures it. Iggy to Korver, Korver finds Iverson for three and he misses. Ball goes out of bounds off Dalembert.

Hamilton alley-oops the ball for Ben Wallace, 43-36 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*



sliccat said:


> Well, the sixers made Donyell Marshall look like Dirk Nowiztki, so don't be surprised.


Well that's different, those were all open looks, McDyess has his old explosion back. And he's obviously confident in his knee which he was tenative on in year's past.

Willie Green misses a last second prayer as the half expires, the Pistons lead 42-36.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

It's a six point game, overall I'd say the Sixers have played well, especially in the half court. They've gotten some open looks but just haven't been able to convert. I don't know what's up with the missed point blank looks, maybe they greased the rims or something, too many bunnies have missed for both teams.

The way this game is being played though, is to the Pistons' advantage, so is the loose calls by the officials. 

I'm waiting for Marc Jackson to play in the playoffs, he's been a waste so far, I'm not dumb enough to expect superstar numbers, but his strength on offense is his mid-range game and he's not even coming close on any of the jumpers.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Rasheed picks up his third foul of the game.

The Pistons get the ball, and Rasheed takes the ball in the lowpost with Webber on him, Webber reaches in and the foul is called. Sheed misses the first free throw, and hits the second. 43-36 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Iverson misses another close layup, Webber's there to clean up and he finishes with two. 43-38 Pistons.

Tayshaun Prince on Korver, he posts him a hook misses and Dalembert pulls the rebound. Webber gets the ball on offense, he drives and dunks the ball on Big Ben. 43-40 Pistons.

Richard Hamilton drives and hits the layup 45-40.

Tayshaun Prince with a hook shot. 47-40 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

The ball goes out of bounds off of Rasheed Wallace, and Sheed throws a fit drawing a technical. Korver hits the FT. 47-41 Pistons.

Tayshaun Prince drives down the lane and dunks the ball on Webber. 49-41 Pistons.

Iverson hits C-Webb with a cross court pass and Webber hits the jumper. 49-43 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Chauncey Billups is fouled by Webber, and hits both FTs. 51-43 Pistons.

Iguodala finds Korver beyond the arc, Korver pumps keeps his feet and nails the three pointer. 51-46 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Rasheed nails a jumper after being found by Chauncey Billups. 53-46 Pistons.

Korver drives the baseline finding a diving Dalembert and Sammy finishes for two. 53-48 Pistons.

Dalembert gets the ball in the corner and hits a baseline jumper. 53-50 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Rasheed hits a three from the top of the key, 56-50 Pistons.

Chris Webber misses an attempt at a short hook, the Pistons get the rebound. They move the ball around the horn, and find Rasheed in the corner, Dalembert comes out but doesn't come out hard, and Wallace nails the three. 59-50 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

The Sixers seriously need to get Sheed to pick up his fourth foul, before this quarter is over.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Webber saying he doesn't care if he's in the paint for 20 minutes as he pump fakes, he goes up and is fouled. Webb hits the first, and misses the second. 59-51 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Tayshaun Prince lobs the ball up for Rasheed but the ball misses. Iverson's out in the open court, and Prince comes from behind and blocks his shot. 

After a ton of misses, and blocks, and rebounds. Chauncey Billups gets the ball from the top of the key and he drains a wide open look from three. 62-51 Pistons.

Iverson gets the ball for the Sixers, and drains a three of his own. 62-54 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Hopefully that three opens up Iverson's game, he has been baffled by the Pistons defense for most of this game, but even when he gets beyond the defenders he's struggled to finish. If he can string some points together we have a great chance of pulling this out.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

Rip Hamilton is called for his second foul, with a push off on McKie.

McKie finds Marc Jackson down low, defended by Ben Wallace, Jackson makes a strong move and is fouled by Antonio McDyess. Marc hits the first, and misses the second after a lane violation.

Korver is in for Iguodala.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

How's the game flowing? by that I mean, is one team playing good defense and the other just missing open shots, are the Pistons about to blow it open, are the sixers about to come back, etc.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*

62-55 Pistons.

Korver holds Tayshaun Prince, and is called for the foul. Prince hits the first, and the second. 64-55 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



sliccat said:


> How's the game flowing? by that I mean, is one team playing good defense and the other just missing open shots, are the Pistons about to blow it open, are the sixers about to come back, etc.


More or less it's good defense on both sides, the Sixers have openings to really cut into this lead (more than the Pistons of blowing it open) they're just missing open shots that we usually see them making.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

The quarter ends with a Rip Hamilton three, and a Rasheed Wallace follow up jam off a miss. ANd the Pistons lead 69-57.

I can't comment enough on how the Sixers are shooting a hole in their foot on this one, shooting 35% from the field is inexcusable when they've had so many open looks. Iverson might be playing his worst playoff game in terms of offensive production, he's also had a lot of trouble maintaining his balance.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Iverson gets another easy look, and misses the layup.

Iverson bumps Chauncey Billups, and Billups hits the jumper and he's going to the line for one. And he hits the FT. 72-57 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Damn, I overslept and now it's the fourth quarter and we're down 12 aqain. Doesn't look any different than the last game. We had a good start, but blew it in the other quarters.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Marc Jackson gets the ball in the corner, and just is humiliated as Antonio McDyess swats his shot and sends him to the ground.

Sixers get the ball out of bounds, Iverson with the back door cut and he nails the baseline jumper. 72-59 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

We can't make a stop for ****. We got to make some big time stops if we ever plan on beating these guys. What's wrong with Iverson? He's having a terrible game except for his passing, he has 9 assists already.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Antonio McDyess with the 18 footer, Pistons lead 74-59.

Marc Jackson hasn't added anything for the Sixers in this series, he has terrible hands, can't defend, can't rebound, and now he can't score. Yet he's getting heavy minutes.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Lindsey Hunter penetrates gets past Iverson, and instead of Marc Jackson cutting him off, he lets him go right by him and finish at the hole. 76-59 Pistons.

Marc Jackson is horrible, just horrible. If he can be moved, I'd do it.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Webber seems to be back to normal with a 6-16 game at this point and 4 rebounds.

Why didn't Willie Green play again? I thought some changes were going to be made for this game. I thought hat playing Willie might be one of them.

Iguodala has shrunk back to his usualy passive self, taking only four shots in the 30 miuntes he's played. At least he hit two.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Game is over again, we can't comeback agains them. Their defense is too good and their team is much better than ours. Not to mention their coach, he kicks our coach's ***.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Samuel Dalembert is having the playoff series of his life, he really wants to prove his worth to the teams looking at him this summer. So far in 25 minutes, he has 14 points and 10 rebounds and only one foul! And why isn't he on the floor at this time?


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Antonio McDyess with the 18 footer, Pistons lead 74-59.
> 
> Marc Jackson hasn't added anything for the Sixers in this series, he has terrible hands, can't defend, can't rebound, and now he can't score. Yet he's getting heavy minutes.


I'd really like to see Davis some this series. He's quick enough to defend they're power fowards, especially keeping Wallace from hitting 3's.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Iverson hits one of his two FTs.

Marc Jackson almost pantses Antonio McDyess as McDyess goes for the alley-oop, and they say Dyess wasn't in the act of shooting. Good foul.

Dyess gets the ball Vs Webber, and they call the quick foul to make up for the bad call on the previous play.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Kunlun said:


> Samuel Dalembert is having the playoff series of his life, he really wants to prove his worth to the teams looking at him this summer. So far in 25 minutes, he has 14 points and 10 rebounds and only one foul! And why isn't he on the floor at this time?


Of course it's the playoff series of his life, it's the only playoff series of his life. :biggrin:


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

I'm watching this game on ESPN's website and it's just painful. It makes me want to break **** and I just woke up. I hate waking up to bad news like this, what a ****ing morning. At least the Nets are getting their asses beat too, makes me feel a little better.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Marc Jackson is called for the block, and the Sixers are over the foul limit. Lindsey Hunter is on the line shooting FTs.

Dalembert and Willie Green are entering the game for Iguodala and Jackson.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Marc Jackson with another foul! Can somebody please explain to me why Dalembert isn't playing.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*



Kunlun said:


> Game is over again, we can't comeback agains them. Their defense is too good and their team is much better than ours. Not to mention their coach, he kicks our coach's ***.


It's funny and sad at the same time that LB knows the sixers better than Obie.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Willie is in! Time for the takeover! We're down 18, why does this team suck. I'm going kick something, this is bull****.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Hunter hits his FTs, 78-60 Pistons.

Webber gets an open look and nails an elbow jumper on the right side. 78-62 Pistons.

Wallace hears the crowd scream Sheed, and he takes Dalembert down low, Sammy backs off and Sheed hits the shot. 80-62 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Kunlun said:


> Marc Jackson with another foul! Can somebody please explain to me why Dalembert isn't playing.


He can't play all game, he's gotten a good amount of minutes tonight. I think sliccat is right, it might be time for some Josh Davis.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



sliccat said:


> It's funny and sad at the same time that LB knows the sixers better than Obie.


I know, it's ****ing ridiculous. How can O'Brien with his weird ****ed up coaching methods not know our team as well as that old skinny fool. Just because he coached us before doesn't mean he can do anything to us now, we're playing a totally different style.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Webber gets the ball from the arc, thinking to three, he dips in and shoots a flat footed jumper that hits the front of the rim. Pistons grab the rebound.

Antonio McDyess nails a jumper from the corner, 82-62 Pistons.

Willie Green has the ball drives down the lane, and is fouled by Chauncey Billups. He goes to the line, and hits the first, and the second. 82-64 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

We might as well put in Josh Davis and John Salmons too, rest our players for next game. The Pistons have this one wrapped up. I think I'm going to cry.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Chauncey Billups is fouled by Willie Green, and hits both his FTs. 84-64 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

We just can't win!! WHY WHY WHY!!!! I HATE THE PISTONS!!! $*(@&$(*@[email protected]#!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

The Sixers on the floor now are just forcing some terrible shots, that three that Korver just jacked up barely got to the front of the rim. I wish there was a stat for missed layups, because I would show it, I might have to rewatch the game and count them.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Rip Hamilton was fouled, and he's shooting, and he nails both FTs. 86-64 Pistons.

Looks like Obie threw in the towel with both AI and C-Webb out of the game.

Andre Iguodala with a jumper from the right elbow, 86-66 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Yay! We're only down 20 now.

They are bringing in their bench players too. ****ing *******s.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

After a Rasheed Wallace missed three, Korver brings the ball up the floor, he passes it to Iguodala who finds Marc Jackson. Big Jack hits the shot, and is fouled. He nails the FT. 86-69 Pistons.

Ben Wallace gets the ball on the left block, drives baseline on Dalembert, he puts the shot up and is fouled. He hits one of two FTs, 87-69 Pistons.

Tayshaun Prince lobs the ball and Ben Wallace finishes with a lay-up. 89-69 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Willie Green drives down the lane, and throws the ball up drawing a foul, headed to the line.

Darko checks in.

Green hits both FTs. 89-71 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

I don't have the energy to curse the Pistons and our ****ty coach anymore. I'll just go along. I can see a sweep coming towards us and there's nothing we can do to stop it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Tayshaun Prince eyes up Korver, pulls up and nails a jumper. 91-71 Pistons.

Hamilton drives down the lane and gets the layup. 93-71 Pistons.

Marc Jackson gets the ball on the right block, and with a strong move scores and is fouled. And he hits the FT. 93-74 Pistons.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Marc Jackson is stat padding like a mother****er out there. He finishes with the slam. 93-76 Pistons.


----------



## Sliccat

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Kunlun said:


> I don't have the energy to curse the Pistons and our ****ty coach anymore. I'll just go along. I can see a sweep coming towards us and there's nothing we can do to stop it.


on the positve side, if you believe Philly, we could've one this if we were even lukewarm today.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Willie Green nails the jumper. 93-79 Pistons.

Marc Jackson and Darko Milicic get tied up, and Darko pushes Jackson and is called for the technical. Korver hits the FT. 93-80 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

I'm looking at the team stats and if we had not shot so terribly and they had shot a little worse, we would be winning. We beat them in every other major category except for rebounds, where they only beat us by four.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



sliccat said:


> on the positve side, if you believe Philly, we could've one this if we were even lukewarm today.


And I honestly believe that. The team is shooting 37%, if they made six layups that they missed, we'd be in this game. On the other hand, even if people made those, it wouldn't stop Jackson from polutting the game.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

*Hey Guests!

Register here... for your absolutely free BBB.net account to join in and to talk about your beloved Sixers with other diehard fans!!!*


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

we just called a timeout. We do we think we're coming back or something?


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Darvin Ham is fouled while going to the basket by Josh Davis, he hits both FTs. 95-80 Pistons.

Willie Green with a terrible pass to Korver, it's stolen by Lindsey Hunter who takes the ball all the way and.. *sigh* slams it home. 97-80 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

It's all easy to say. If we had shot better we would be right in it, if we could defend we would be winning etc. The Pistons could easily say that same thing, if Prince had hit the three, bla bla bla...


----------



## walkon4

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -NBATV*

Marc Jackson has become a disaster in this series.. he gets everything thrown into the stands. He isnt hitting any jumpers.. Man. I really hope we can turn this around in Philly.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Look at the bright side, if we keep the Pistons from scoring, we actually lost this game by less than the first game.

Willie Green blows by Carlos Arroyo, and goes up strong to the hole and is fouled by Darvin Ham. Green hits the first, and the second. 97-82 Pistons.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Stroke4 said:


> Marc Jackson has become a disaster in this series.. he gets everything thrown into the stands. He isnt hitting any jumpers.. Man. I really hope we can turn this around in Philly.


Biggest problem is that he's not athletic at all. To succeed in the NBA you need at least some above average athleticisim, even if you have Tim Duncan skills.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

Carlos Arroyo nails a long two pointer. 99-82 Pistons.

Willie Green nails a running jumper. 99-84 Pistons.

And that's the final.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Kunlun said:


> It's all easy to say. If we had shot better we would be right in it, if we could defend we would be winning etc. The Pistons could easily say that same thing, if Prince had hit the three, bla bla bla...


The difference is when you're shooting a low percentage on your high percentage shots, you can actually bring that up. We lost, so it doesn't matter, but the Sixers didn't play as badly as they did last game. The negative in all of this is, in our improvement we still lose by 15 points.

Green actually finished the game with 11 points in only 8 minutes, a good amount of those minutes against Pistons starters. O'Brien really needs to give him more minutes in this series. Holding him until the end, makes no sense.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Kunlun said:


> Biggest problem is that he's not athletic at all. To succeed in the NBA you need at least some above average athleticisim, even if you have Tim Duncan skills.


I think basketball IQ does worlds of wonder for a player with Marc Jackson's athleticism, the problem with Big Jack is he goes up the same way against no matter who's defending him and from what direction. It's a thing we took for granted with Kenny Thomas since he could finish with either hand, Marc Jackson is only effective finishing with his right.. and I mean effective for him, not a regular person. He also always takes the ball up light.

I want to complain, but there were actually a ton of adjustments made, but a coach can only do so much sometimes and it comes to a point where the players have to execute.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

O'Brien is a fool, he has no idea how to handle this team. He's too damn stubborn to change his ways and admit he was wrong.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Kunlun said:
 

> O'Brien is a fool, he has no idea how to handle this team. He's too damn stubborn to change his ways and admit he was wrong.


 Again, I probably was the only Sixers fan on this site to watch the game, but he changed a lot. Some games the team just can't hit shots, and when you're shooting under 40% Vs Detroit, your chances of winning are slim. The one thing I do have to point out that upsets me, is that the Sixers tried playing half court with the Pistons. We were successful, but I would've liked to see some more transitioning off of made baskets.

The Sixers just don't have the type of guys on the roster, to be able to beat the Pistons in the halfcourt, we all knew this going in. My hats off to the Pistons, because they force you into that game, and it seems like everyone on the floor for them is a shotblocker.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

AI couldn't shoot tonight.

He was held to 19 points. 19 points.

Not a bad loss for us, just untimely. If AI had been AI, we would have been in this game.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



SixersFan said:


> AI couldn't shoot tonight.
> 
> He was held to 19 points. 19 points.
> 
> Not a bad loss for us, just untimely. If AI had been AI, we would have been in this game.


Yeah, that's totally un-Iverson like. What was his streak for scoring at least 20 points?


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Again, I probably was the only Sixers fan on this site to watch the game, but he changed a lot. Some games the team just can't hit shots, and when you're shooting under 40% Vs Detroit, your chances of winning are slim. The one thing I do have to point out that upsets me, is that the Sixers tried playing half court with the Pistons. We were successful, but I would've liked to see some more transitioning off of made baskets.
> 
> The Sixers just don't have the type of guys on the roster, to be able to beat the Pistons in the halfcourt, we all knew this going in. My hats off to the Pistons, because they force you into that game, and it seems like everyone on the floor for them is a shotblocker.



This is why we lose this series. We're playing halfcourt offense vs. the Pistons. The Lakers with Shaq, Malone, GP, and Kobe couldn't beat that.

We're just overmatched. It's great experience and an improvement over last season for the team, though. I'm excited about the young guys getting to play against a championship squad and seeing at this early age, what it takes.

For the first time in how many years, we can say the Sixers have a future.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



SixersFan said:


> For the first time in how many years, we can say the Sixers have a future.


Exactly. :clap: 

It's probably not the message everyone wants to hear, but most of us knew the Sixers were overmatched coming into this series, this series should be a learning experience. Remember the Pistons were swept, the year before they won the Championship. Now, I'm not saying the Sixers will do the same, I'm just saying anything's possible.

Next year is a huge year, and it follows an offseason where the Sixers are going to have to make some tough decisions based on their roster, but this learning experience they are getting at the hands of the Pistons could help them going into next season.. and it might get the young players to work *that* much harder to get better.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> Next year is a huge year, and it follows an offseason where the Sixers are going to have to make some tough decisions based on their roster, but this learning experience they are getting at the hands of the Pistons could help them going into next season.. and it might get the young players to work *that* much harder to get better.


Let's not look forward to *next year* just yet. We still have this year to finish. We'll kick *** next game. I still have faith in this team.


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



Kunlun said:


> Let's not look forward to *next year* just yet. We still have this year to finish. We'll kick *** next game. I still have faith in this team.


You don't lose one game by 21, and the next by 15, and not think about next season.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*



PhillyPhanatic said:


> You don't lose one game by 21, and the next by 15, and not think about next season.


I think of beating them on Friday. I know we probably have this series lost, but I still look forward to beating them.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) -N*

One thing I like about this series is that OBie's defense isn't being exploited by the 3. LB is consistent in his offensive approach to a T.


----------



## Kunlun

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*



SixersFan said:


> I think this game will be closer and the bench will perform better. The only question mark for me is Korver. I think Prince is his worst possible matchup on both sides of the floor.


You were right, we came six points closer. And Korver sucked once again.


----------



## SixersFan

*Re: NBA Playoffs, Round 1: Game 2 - 76ers @ Pistons - April 26, 2005 7:30 PM (EST) N*



Kunlun said:


> You were right, we came six points closer. And Korver sucked once again.


Korver is just overmatched. Keep in mind Prince shut down Kome last year. Kyle is nowhere near that good and he's slower to boot.

I don't know why I keep pulling for Korver, but I think he's going to be a good player in this league. Let this be a big learning experience.

MJax is killing us. He needs to step up. If he did that, we would have won this game.

As an optimist, you could look at AI's poor night, CWebb not scoring in the 20's, MJax not responding, and us losing by 16 as good signs.

I just wonder how many of those variables are being caused directly by Detroit.

MJax is known for consistency..its not there
AI is known for dropping at least 20..it doesn't happen.
Webber drops 27 with ease in one game, then 15 in the next?

something isn't right. Korver isn't giving us anything, so the other guys need to pick up his place in the scoring.


----------



## Kunlun

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On being down 2-0
> “You can go home and use the energy of your home court to play better basketball-get a shot in the arm. They held their advantage at home and it’s our job to try to get Game 3 back at the Wachovia Center.”
> 
> On Allen Iverson
> “A lot had to do with their defense; they are so long inside. They funnel Allen to a lot of tall leapers and to just kind of throw the ball maybe six inches more than he normally would. But I’m sure he’ll come back very strong in game three.”
> 
> On keeping team from not being discouraged
> “Our guys have never been discouraged all year. We’ve gone through some tough times. I find our group to be very resilient, very tough-minded, and they have a great deal of pride and I expect them to exhibit that Friday night.”
> 
> On Antonio McDyess
> “When you have someone of his quality offensively in the low post and spot up jump shot, its very difficult to guard. You can’t take a breath. Clearly, Rasheed (Wallace) and Ben Wallace are tough to handle, but they bring Antonio McDyess off and he is a high quality low post scorer and he had three block shots tonight. They have great depth and a number of ways to score the basketball and he just gives them a sixth guy out there that is very difficult for our guys to handle.”
> *
> Sixers Guard Allen Iverson*
> On the series
> “I don’t know, it’s been tough. I know this had been rough. The whole series, so far we can’t stop them. That’s it, we’ve got to come up with something, some new scheme, some new idea to try to stop them. We just can’t stop them. Whenever we need stops to try to cut in the lead, whenever we get the lead down a little bit they score. We got to get stops, if we don’t get stops we can’t beat them.”
> 
> On his struggles tonight
> “It’s real life. That’s all it is, I’ve been through too many things in my life to let basketball get to me, to let it frustrate me. I would be lying if I said I wasn’t frustrated with the way I played tonight and how we played as a team. It’s basketball, I struggle in games and I just try to get through them. I try to keep fighting and hopefully the effort that I give, something positive can come out of it. I know I was struggling all through the game but I was just thinking to try to do other things, just keep playing hard, keep taking the shots that I’ve been taking. I missed a hundred layups tonight and I just couldn’t get it going. My whole thing, when I’m playing real bad, I just understand that I might probably get another opportunity to erase this whole game with a big play or something I couldn’t find it tonight but I’m satisfied with keeping on fighting and with my efforts.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Kyle Korver*
> “The second half is where they put their run together. We are starting to see some things that will help us; we just have to do them. We know what we have to do; it’s just a matter of doing it. They are pretty good at not letting you do what you want to do. We need to start hitting more shots and get the momentum going our way. We haven’t shot the ball very well but you don’t want to put all the blame on that. At the defensive end, we need to be more focused. We let a couple of their guys go off and have some big numbers. We just need to tighten up a little more. It is the little things that will add up and really get you. You have to give them credit. They played the way they wanted to play, and they kept us from playing our game.
> *
> Pistons Head Coach Larry Brown*
> On making adjustments to play in Philadelphia
> “I don’t think the playoffs start until somebody loses at home. We took care of our home court. I don’t worry about Philadelphia (because) I have no control over them. I am thankful for the way we are trying to defend and share the ball. It just has to be more obvious (defending and sharing the ball) when we play in Philadelphia if we are going to control the series.”
> 
> On Rasheed Wallace’s energy after receiving a technical foul
> “He (Rasheed Wallace) is an emotional player. I don’t think it hurts him when he gets fired up and wants to compete at a high level. I thought he dominated the game in the third quarter. He was active on the boards and he challenged shots. The only way you can play against Allen (Iverson) is if you have athletic big men.”
> 
> On the boost from Antonio McDyess
> “I think everybody made a contribution tonight. He (Antonio McDyess) made some great defensive plays when Allen (Iverson) penetrated. He’s a low post presence. We have an advantage when we go inside to our big guys, particularly with him (McDyess). When you get Rasheed (Wallace) in foul trouble you need someone like that to come in.”
> 
> On the improved play from Rip Hamilton and Chauncey Billups
> “We got off to another bad start and turned the ball over a lot. I thought Rip (Hamilton) and Chauncey (Billups) got everybody involved. When you look at a stat sheet like this and you see that five guys took 10 or more shots and the most anybody took was 13, that (explains) why we were successful. They (Hamilton and Billups) took what was given (to them), and I thought they played very well on both sides of the court.”
> *
> Pistons Center Ben Wallace*
> On the defensive effort
> “Like I told you earlier, we still have a lot of things that we hadn’t thrown at them. Now we were able to change our defense up, trap them a little bit, speed them up a little bit, take the ball out of [Allen] Iverson’s hands and force some other guys to make some shots. Any time you can take the ball out of Iverson’s hands, I like our chances.”
> 
> On Iverson missing so many shots
> “When anybody takes a lot of shots and misses them, it’s going to help us out. We’re the type of team that can rebound and pass the ball, so if you miss shots we’re able to get to the boards, get rebounds and get easy shots on the break. If you’re going to take shots against us, you’re probably going to need to make some of them. I can live with him [Iverson] taking so many shots and missing them.”
> *
> Pistons Guard Chauncey Billups*
> On defense of Allen Iverson, preventing him from going to the basket
> “I definitely wouldn’t want to be in his (Allen Iverson’s) position, because that’s his game. He’s a great jump shooter, but he likes to attack the basket and we’re setting up for him. A lot of times, he’s going to get by that initial defender and we got so many other guys coming and helping. We have three or four shot blockers on our team so we just try to make it as difficult as possible for him.
> 
> On his second dunk this year
> Our backcourt is dominant and we all always look to be aggressive, but with our team you never know who is going to the big guy that night, because we don’t go in the game and say we are going attack this and we are going to attack that. We just take what they give us. Tonight, I got some quality looks; Rip (Richard Hamilton) got some quality looks. Sheed’s (Rasheed Wallace) going to get his looks. That is why you just never know. That’s why you have so many different guys leading in scoring. Tonight it was us, but the next night it could be somebody else.”
> *
> Pistons Forward Tayshaun Prince*
> On the team defensive effort
> “We knew this was an important game at home. They came off to a good start early, but we just had to help each other out on defense. We all know that it’s not going to be a one-person defensive performance. We had a lot of guys guarding different guys tonight just to mix it up a little bit. At the same time, we were just giving each other help. Obviously when Allen [Iverson] is coming off screens and when he’s driving, everybody has to be there ready to help. At the same time, we just have to try to continue to keep him out of the lane as much as we can.”
> 
> On the defensive progress compared with last year
> “We’re getting there. We’re close, but we’re definitely getting there. It’s just all about helping each other out, and that’s what we’ve been doing the last couple games.”


Postgame Report


----------



## Coatesvillain

*Re: Postgame Report*

Just found it on Sportsline..

The Sixers went 10-22 on their layup attempts. 10-22, there's no reason to be that terrible I don't care if you're playing the Pistons, especially considering how many were open looks.


----------



## Bruno

*Re: Postgame Report*

so i have the tape of the game but i didn´t have the opurtunity to do see it because some exams in school and i have to make some electrical things but this doesn´t matter for you guys,lol.
about the game i only see some of it and iverson made terrible shoots i dont know maybe 3,4,5 air balls one with less than 1 minut played ,not a iverson day.
also im really getting a fan of green because he had 2 TOs i thing one trying to get in the inside game and was stoped by a defenser and forced in the air to assits but there was a pistons player who get it and dunk it, but man he still dont play but he is confident in hes shoot get the ball goes for 3 and scores it then make dribles in the face of the pistons defender ,shoots score again i thing if he cant play in 1 with iverson why not put him on 2 like yesterday and give him more minuts , also salmons was playing in 1 so iverson in 1 and green in 2 and get him more minuts.

about the future i thing its good but the decisions we will made in the offseason it will be a key for sixers it will be the more tough decision in what??10 years?
also when the season is over fire all bran and get him into some cereal products.


----------

